# Elgin County Show



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Best of luck to you and Nygel.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Gwen said:


> We're off to London, Ontario for his first show as a Sr. Puppy on the 18th, 19th & 20th. We're READY so wish us luck!!!! Graeme Burdon will be the man in charge & Nygel just loves him!


GOOD luck Gwen!!!!! & yes the dogs adore Graeme!!!!!keep us posted Go Nygel!!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Good luck!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

good luck! have a safe trip!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Best of luck, photos and results please LOL. Have fun.


----------



## Ambertru (Sep 21, 2007)

Knock M dead kid!!!!
Grandma's rootin for ya  :nchuck:


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Best of luck! One of my good friends uses Graeme, he does a great job!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Good Luck & have fun


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good Luck, waiting for win , Go Nygel








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------

